# [SOFT] Porozmawiajmy o programach  i ich zamiennikach:)

## keman

Witam  :Exclamation: 

Szukałem na forum, znalazłem, ale tylko częsciowo więc, postanowiłem założyć taki topic, w którym będziemy sobie dyskutować o zamiennikach programów  :Smile: 

Np. kiedyś używałem kwrite , jednak teraz przerzuciłem się na Leafpada.

Chodzi tez o to, ze można się pozbyć wielu niepotrzebnych zależnosci  :Smile: 

Tak więc mnie interesują takie programiki:

xmms- coś co niewymagało by zależności KDE

kget - również coś, co nieopiera się na KDE.

kwrite- Leafpad Lekki i przyjemny  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam.

PS:Myśle że można by z tego  zrobić całkiem przydatny wątek  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

co do alternatywy dla xmms'a to polecam ten wątek

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-202043.html

co do reszty, to moze byc róznie. wiesz. userzy KDE beda uzywali nadal xmms'a kwrite'a bo po prostu mają KDE. no, ale wątek faktycznie moze byc ciekawy. zobaczymy zobaczymy

----------

## arsen

Nie kapuje tylko u was jednego, od kiedy trzeba mieć kde by mieć xmms ? przecież we flagach USE można to wyłączyć, wystarczy dać -arts i po sprawie.

----------

## keman

No dobrze, zaraz to potestuje  :Smile: 

A czy wyłączona flaga arts na coś wpłynie  :Question: 

I bardzo interesuje mnie jakiś dowload menager pod Xy który dokuje się w trayu, coś jak kget....

Fakt, z wyłączonym artsem wyglada to tak :

```
[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.8  1,881 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.8  -doc -jack 666 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r1  365 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmikmod-3.1.11-r1  +alsa -debug -esd +oss 597 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/xmms-mikmod-1.2.10  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libogg-1.1.2  410 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.1.0  -aotuv -debug 1,281 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/xmms-vorbis-1.2.10-r1  +ipv6 +ssl 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/xmms-oss-1.2.10  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.11  -static 796 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/xmms-sndfile-1.2  221 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libid3tag-0.15.1b  -debug 330 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b  -debug 490 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/xmms-mad-0.7  307 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/xmms-alsa-1.2.10-r1  0 kB

```

Super  :Very Happy: 

Odrazu wywalam tego artsa z make.conf dla kolejnego Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

na nic nie wpłynie, poprostu nie będzie miało suportu dla serwera dzwięku kde arts, zresztą już nie rozwijanego.

----------

## Poe

 *arsen wrote:*   

> Nie kapuje tylko u was jednego, od kiedy trzeba mieć kde by mieć xmms ? 

 

nie powiedziałem nic takiego. qt, a i owszem, ale nie kde. przeciez to logiczne. std mam w make.conf w USE -arts

----------

## arsen

 *Poe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> co do reszty, to moze byc róznie. wiesz. userzy KDE beda uzywali nadal xmms'a kwrite'a bo po prostu mają KDE. no, ale wątek
> 
> 

 

Przeczytaj i zrozumiesz dlaczego tak to odebrałem  :Smile: 

----------

## keman

[OT] Wiem, przepraszam to moja wina, początkowo tak myślałem [/OT]

Pozdrawiam

----------

## tomek_22

co do xmms'a - moze beep-media-player? notatnik scite? tyle, ze ma jeszcze jakies ulatwienia dla programistow, ale mimo wszystko jest szybki  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

 *tomek_22 wrote:*   

> co do xmms'a - moze beep-media-player? notatnik scite? tyle, ze ma jeszcze jakies ulatwienia dla programistow, ale mimo wszystko jest szybki 

 

co do zamiennika xmms na beep-media-player, już bardzo dawno zrobiłem tą migracje  :Smile: , poprostu nie cierpie gtk1.2, dla mnie już przeżytek.

----------

## keman

 *arsen wrote:*   

>  *tomek_22 wrote:*   co do xmms'a - moze beep-media-player? notatnik scite? tyle, ze ma jeszcze jakies ulatwienia dla programistow, ale mimo wszystko jest szybki  
> 
> co do zamiennika xmms na beep-media-player, już bardzo dawno zrobiłem tą migracje , poprostu nie cierpie gtk1.2, dla mnie już przeżytek.

 

Jeśli wolno spytać, co zyskłeś :Question: 

Scite- niestety to nie to :/ Wole juz leafpada  :Smile:  Scite ma poprostu funkcje, których niepotrzebuje, a szukam czegoś lekkiego, ale miłego dla oka (chodzi mi o pasek z ikonkami w kwrite  :Smile: ) Oczywiście niejest to priorytet, powiedzmy że go zastąpiłem Leafpadem (przejże jeszcze portage)

Najbardziej jednak, interesuje mnie jakiś download menager, coś jak kget.

----------

## arsen

 *keman wrote:*   

>  *arsen wrote:*    *tomek_22 wrote:*   co do xmms'a - moze beep-media-player? notatnik scite? tyle, ze ma jeszcze jakies ulatwienia dla programistow, ale mimo wszystko jest szybki  
> 
> co do zamiennika xmms na beep-media-player, już bardzo dawno zrobiłem tą migracje , poprostu nie cierpie gtk1.2, dla mnie już przeżytek. 
> 
> Jeśli wolno spytać, co zyskłeś
> ...

 

zyskałem ładniejsze GUI w gtk2, takie samo jak masz np. w XFCE4 (z tego co zauwałyłem jego używasz)

----------

## tomek_22

jesli masz pare pakietow z GNOME i mono to mozesz tez sprobowac muine - goraco polecam, swietny music player zarowno dla XFCE i GNOME, oczywiscie IMHO  :Wink: 

----------

## ^marcs

Dla wgeta może być 'downloader for x' (emerge d4x) jest to całkiem dobry klon flashgeta z windowsa, a cos lżejszego to nie wiem...eix wywalil jeszcze gwget (gtk2 wget forntend)

edit: aha d4x jest supportowany przez 'FlashGot' (wtyczka zarządzająca download managerami dla Ffoxa)

----------

## wesol

no dobra, a co mozna wpisac w USE, zeby przy instalacji k3b, prawai calego KDE nie scaigal 

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/device-mapper-1.01.00

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/cryptsetup-0.1-r1

[ebuild  N    ] app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha01-r1

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/cdparanoia-3.9.8-r2

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/pccts-1.33.33

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-libs/libsigc++-1.2.5

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.2.12

[ebuild  N    ] dev-cpp/gconfmm-2.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] dev-cpp/libgnomecanvasmm-2.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] dev-cpp/libgnomemm-2.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] dev-cpp/libglademm-2.2.0

[ebuild  N    ] dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm-2.0.0

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/lame-3.96.1

[ebuild  N    ] app-cdr/cdrdao-1.1.9-r1

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/svgalib-1.9.19-r3

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/netpbm-10.20

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4-r4

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmpeg3-1.5.2

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libfame-0.9.1

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.8-r1

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmovtar-0.1.3-r1

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/win32codecs-20050216

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/imlib2-1.2.0.20050220

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20050226-r2

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/avifile-0.7.41.20041001-r2

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libquicktime-0.9.4

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/mjpegtools-1.6.2-r3

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/mpeg2vidcodec-12-r1

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.2.0.6

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/xvid-1.0.3

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.8

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libdvdread-0.9.4-r1

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libdv-0.102

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/transcode-0.6.11

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/id3lib-3.8.3-r3

[ebuild  N    ] net-dns/libidn-0.5.13

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-env-3-r3

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.0

[ebuild  N    ] sci-libs/fftw-3.0.1-r1

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.2

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libcdio-0.70

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/vcdimager-0.7.20-r2

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/sox-12.17.7-r1

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/normalize-0.7.6-r2

[ebuild  N    ] app-cdr/k3b-0.11.22

```

 moje flagi wygladaja tak: 

```
 USE="gnome gtk gtk2 alsa -kde -qt -arts"
```

 Uzywam gnome, ewolution, kade, firefoxa, xmms no i nano  :Wink: 

a w przyszlosci zamiezam, jak tylko uporam sie z gnome i alsa, mplayera, oo.org, 

PS. Zeby uzywac alsy, cpus trzeba mic to w USE ? Jesli tak to co trzba dodac do skanera ?

Jak mi sie uda zainstalowac to drukarke, dzwiekowke, skaner to windows zegnaj na zawsze !!!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## arsen

jeśli chodzi o k3b to muszę cie zmartwić, bez podstaw kde nie da rady.

----------

## totencham

 *keman wrote:*   

> kget - również coś, co nieopiera się na KDE.

 

Zdecydowanie d4x: http://www.krasu.ru/soft/chuchelo/

 *keman wrote:*   

> kwrite- Leafpad Lekki i przyjemny 

 

Kate?  :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

Polecam http://www.rwo.pl/zamienniki.html . Co prawda tabela dotyczy odpowiedników z windowsa, ale jak wyszukasz, dajmy na to xmmsa, to znajdziesz też jego linuxowe odpowiedniki.

----------

## keman

Dobra, skoro d4x niejest juz  rozwijany, a w dodatku dośc zasobożerny, wybrałem gwget  :Smile: 

Też bardzo ok, tylko ubogi z wyglądu, troche wkurzająca klawiszologi, no i ikonka w trayu :/

Pozdrawiam

PS: Kurcze, ale jak tak patrze, to jak będe sadzał nowe Gentoo, to ten gwget ma wiele zaleznosci z Gnoma :/

Niestety, jak pisze w abount :

Download Manager for Gnome2.

Czyli duzo zależnosći z Gnoma :/

Nie, wole czystośc systemu  :Smile: 

----------

## ^marcs

no sprawdalem tez oba d4x nie skompilowalo sie i jest troche ciezkie to fakt, gwget jak widzialem ze dodaje jakies schematy do gconfa to wiedzialem ze bedzie źle  :Smile: 

wiec trafilem na kolejny donwloader  :Wink:  Aria - jest support FlashGot'a , jest lekki - na gtk1, ma niemale możliwości na 1 rzut oka.

----------

## keman

 *^marcs wrote:*   

> no sprawdalem tez oba d4x nie skompilowalo sie i jest troche ciezkie to fakt, gwget jak widzialem ze dodaje jakies schematy do gconfa to wiedzialem ze bedzie źle 
> 
> wiec trafilem na kolejny donwloader  Aria - jest support FlashGot'a , jest lekki - na gtk1, ma niemale możliwości na 1 rzut oka.

 

To prawda, też go dziś zemergowałem, ALE:

1) Nie dokuje się w trayu (dla mnie to ważne, jak mam wiele okien, i niemusze go mieć na pasku- ja poprostu strasznie lubie ład i porządek)

2) Wygląda tragicznie, oszpeca mi XFce4  :Very Happy: 

Fakt, możliwości ma duże....

Ja chyba pozostane przy wgecie, a z xowych, niestety kget króluje (ale go niebede używał - to kde  :Evil or Very Mad:  )

----------

## zieloo

 *keman wrote:*   

> Dobra, skoro d4x niejest juz  rozwijany, a w dodatku dośc zasobożerny, wybrałem gwget 
> 
> Też bardzo ok, tylko ubogi z wyglądu, troche wkurzająca klawiszologi, no i ikonka w trayu :/
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> ...

 

Jesli wg ciebie d4x jest zasobożerny to nie dziwie sie ze nie chcesz uzywac KDE - jaki masz sprzet jesli mozna zapytac?

----------

## keman

 *zieloo wrote:*   

>  *keman wrote:*   Dobra, skoro d4x niejest juz  rozwijany, a w dodatku dośc zasobożerny, wybrałem gwget 
> 
> Też bardzo ok, tylko ubogi z wyglądu, troche wkurzająca klawiszologi, no i ikonka w trayu :/
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> ...

 

Amd Athlon 2500 @ 3500 Barton Mobile (1.6v), 512mb ramu Twinmoss twister 400mhz, Asus A7N8X-E.

Stwierdziłem to tylko po screenach  :Very Happy: 

@Arsen : Skoro tak bardzo nienawidzisz gtk1.2 , to jak to wygląda w USE  :Question:   :Smile: 

Masz -gtk

I jeszcze jedno pytanko o USE, czy flagi USE w make.conf muszą być ułożone alfabetycznie  :Question:  (wiem że głupie, ale wole sie spoytać )

----------

## totencham

 *keman wrote:*   

> I jeszcze jedno pytanko o USE, czy flagi USE w make.conf muszą być ułożone alfabetycznie  (wiem że głupie, ale wole sie spoytać )

 

Nie, nie muszą (komu by sie chciało je tak ustawiać? Jeszcze coś by musiało sprawdzać ich poprawność, szkoda czasu)  :Wink:  Co więcej, mogą być ułożone jak ci się tylko podoba. Ja je sobie na ten przykład kategoriami ustawiam: najpierw te sprzętowe, potem od grafiki, multimediów itd.

----------

## arsen

 *keman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Arsen : Skoro tak bardzo nienawidzisz gtk1.2 , to jak to wygląda w USE ?
> 
> Masz -gtk
> ...

 

no logiczne że mam -gtk  :Smile: 

----------

## tomek_22

wesol: dla GNOME swietnym odpowiednikiem k3b jest gnome-baker i graveman, tego pierwszego nie ma jednak w portage, zreszta wybierz cos sobie: http://www.gnomefiles.org/subcategory.php?sub_cat_id=103

----------

## keman

Panowie, tak sobie myśle, że cza by sie wyzbyć tego kadu, które wymaga troche zależnosci KDE, i i tak wygląda paskudnie (bez kdeartwork, które ciągnie za sobą kdebase a to kdelibs  :Sad:  ), tak więc mysle nad jakimś komunikatorem, który dobrze obsługuje GG i dokuje się w trayu (żeby też wyglądał jakoś cywilizowanie, nie jak kadu bez styli qt  :Sad: ).

Narazie testuje Gaima + PSI, ten pierwszy byłby dorby gdyby:

dokował się w trayu XFce.

wyswietlał statusy....

----------

## tomek_22

moze gnugadu? mi tam wystarczy gaim: integracja z evolution, duzo pluginow, a statusow i tak  nie czytam  :Smile: 

----------

## psycepa

ja mam psi, i jak dotad nie mam zadnych wiekszych problemow, a mozliwosci ma iscie imponujace :

pogoda w rosterze

wiadomosci

rozklad jazdy

jabberblog przez psi (piszesz w okienku psi a pokazuje sie na blogu)

obsluge wiekszosci protokolow IM

slowniki

avatary

irc

i wiele innych :)

----------

## tomek_22

tylko dlaczego jest na qt?!  nie cierpie qt! ach, a dwa lata spedzilem z tym programem  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## keman

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> ja mam psi, i jak dotad nie mam zadnych wiekszych problemow, a mozliwosci ma iscie imponujace :
> 
> pogoda w rosterze
> 
> wiadomosci
> ...

 

A jest do PSI coś takiego, że widze ukrywające się osoby  :Question: 

I nieco wkurzające jest zmienianie statusow :/

W sumie to może się mu bliżej przyjrze  :Smile: 

A jak u Ciebie wygląda  :Question:  Używasz KDE:?:

PS: No własnie QT, kurna, bez skinów od kde wygląda koszmarnie :/

Ale to bez sensu emergowac kdebase i kdelibs dla wget i kadu  :Sad: 

----------

## tomek_22

 *keman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I nieco wkurzające jest zmienianie statusow :/
> 
> 

 

w jakim sensie? mi sie wydawalo, ze jest bardzo wygodne  :Smile: 

----------

## keman

 *tomek_22 wrote:*   

>  *keman wrote:*   
> 
> I nieco wkurzające jest zmienianie statusow :/
> 
>  
> ...

 

Przynajmniej u mnie, musisz dać wyślij i potem wybierać w takim idiotycznym okienku  :Smile: 

Inna sprawa, że lista GG tez wygląda słabo, i jest mało intuicyjna

----------

## psycepa

ja mam fvwm-crystal, nie jestem pewien ale chyba jest taki bajer, jak cos mozna poszukac na forum psi na  tej stronie  , jest tam taki fajny pakiet z roznistymi bajerami  :Smile:  wiec pewnie cos sie znajdzie  :Smile:  a jak nie ma to mozna zapodac temat i byc moze ktos to napisze  :Wink: 

qt.... ja tam nic do tego nie mam, system mam troche na gnomie troche na kde, bo uzywam sylpheed-claws, quanta, kdevelop, psi, i roznych innych programow ktore instaluja sie z roznymi zaleznosciami, miejsca mam sporo, a bardziej cenie funkcjonalnosc pewnych programow niz to na jakiej sa one podstawie zbudowane, taki sylpheed ma np dla mnie ta duza przewage nad takim evolution ze ma obsluge grup dyskusyjnych (jakos nie udalo mi sie tego znalezc w evolution) chociaz evolution wyglada nieco ladniej  :Smile: , tak jednaj juz jest ze prostota i funkcjonalnosc biora gore nad ladnym wygladem...  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## tomek_22

a kompilowaliscie PSI z USE="extras"? bez tego uzywanie PSI nie ma sensu  :Smile: 

----------

## psycepa

ja nie uzywalem tej flagi, natomiast powtorze sie ..uzywalem paczki z zestawem lat, bodajze psi-psz, wiec nie wiem czy mialo sens uzycie flagi extras, chyba ze czegos nie lapie ;P

----------

## keman

 *tomek_22 wrote:*   

> a kompilowaliscie PSI z USE="extras"? bez tego uzywanie PSI nie ma sensu 

 

Naturalnie  :Smile: 

PS:Dodatkowo brakuje w PSI jakiejś normalnej histori/archiwum  :Smile: 

----------

## tomek_22

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> ja nie uzywalem tej flagi, natomiast powtorze sie ..uzywalem paczki z zestawem lat, bodajze psi-psz, wiec nie wiem czy mialo sens uzycie flagi extras, chyba ze czegos nie lapie ;P

 

wlasnie ta flaga wlacza patche dostepne m.in. w psi-psz + patche pedrita, chyba, ze psz wlaczyl i jego do swojego patchsetu, nie jestem zorientowany obecnie

keman: no coz, mi takie zmienianie statusu odpowiadalo  :Wink: 

----------

## keman

no sorry, teraz to juz mam totalny mentlik w głowie  :Laughing: 

Niewiem, czy jest sens emergować KDE dla Kadu i kgeta, ale jak widzicie, trudno znaleźć odpowiednika na ich miejsce...

Teraz to KDE w sumie niejest takie ciężkie, może zemerguje tylko kdebase kdelibs i kgeta.....

Ale to i tak sporo....

A Ty Arsen masz cokolwiek z kde w systemie  :Question:   :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## psycepa

ja w psi mam historie i pasuje mi sposob w jaki to zrealizowano.... nie mialem historii dopoki nie zmienilem praw do pliku z roota na usera (przenosilem pliki bo wczesniej pracowalem na roocie  :Smile:  )

moze cos pokombinuje z flagami, ale to moze kiedy indziej  :Razz:  narazie jest dobrze i to mi starczy ;D

----------

## ^marcs

 *keman wrote:*   

> A Ty Arsen masz cokolwiek z kde w systemie  

 

nah, On to ma taki wstręt do kde ze po każdym sync'u robi rm -Rf /usr/portage/kde-*  :Wink: 

----------

## keman

 *^marcs wrote:*   

>  *keman wrote:*   A Ty Arsen masz cokolwiek z kde w systemie   
> 
> nah, On to ma taki wstręt do kde ze po każdym sync'u robi rm -Rf /usr/portage/kde-* 

 

Też mam wstręt do KDE, ale niektóre z jego pakietów są często potrzebne...

Ale w sumie niezła myśle  :Wink: 

----------

## wesol

to juz lepiej zamaskuj  :Wink: a, jak bys wziol to na serio to masz https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-310031.html

 :Cool: 

----------

## Piecia

Ja szukam czegoś zastępczego dla konsole albo multi-gnome-terminal, coś praktycznego i miłego, bo multi-aterm mi nie odpowiada.

Apropo kadu używam tego ebuilda kadu i wyrzuciłem bookmarks i nie potrzebuje kde, oprócz qt.

----------

## keman

 *Piecia wrote:*   

> Ja szukam czegoś zastępczego dla konsole albo multi-gnome-terminal, coś praktycznego i miłego, bo multi-aterm mi nie odpowiada.
> 
> Apropo kadu używam tego ebuilda kadu i wyrzuciłem bookmarks i nie potrzebuje kde, oprócz qt.

 

Może Terminal od XFce4  :Question: 

Pozbędziesz się zalżności, a to praktycznie to samo co gnome-terminal.

Jest w portage 

```
xfce-extra/terminal
```

----------

## milu

 *tomek_22 wrote:*   

> tylko dlaczego jest na qt?!  nie cierpie qt! ach, a dwa lata spedzilem z tym programem 

 

bo nie jest na gtk1 ani gtk2 i są mizerne szanse na to, że ktoś z nudów przerobi z qt na gtk -> IMHO bezsens - już lepiej napisać coś od nowa.

A co do qt - wg mnie nie są złe i nie bardzo rozumiem całkowitą niechęć do nich - uargumentuj to jakoś to może to zrozumiem w końcu. A tak a propos klientów IM: wolę psi oparte na qt niż np. tkabbera na tcl/tk czy kadu z zależnościami kde-libs/-base.

----------

## Piecia

Zależności dalej są bynajmiej dużo "mniejsze":

```
[ebuild  N    ] xfce-extra/terminal-0.2.2-r1  -debug -doc 730 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  xfce-extra/exo-0.2.0-r1  -debug -doc 349 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   xfce-base/libxfce4mcs-4.2.0  -debug -doc 256 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    xfce-base/libxfcegui4-4.2.0  -debug -doc 602 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.2.0  -debug -doc 308 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   sys-apps/dbus-0.23-r3  +X -debug +gtk +python -qt +xml2 1,250 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-python/pyrex-0.9.3-r1  171 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-2.2.5  234 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-libs/dbh-1.0.20  357 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-libs/vte-0.11.11-r2  -debug -doc +python 867 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-libs/startup-notification-0.7  220 kB 

Total size of downloads: 5,350 kB

```

Był kiedyś w portage taki termianl z zakładkami(nazwy nie pamiętam) który umożliwiał otwieranie linków w przeglądarce (jak kto skonfigurował).

----------

## totencham

 *Piecia wrote:*   

> Ja szukam czegoś zastępczego dla konsole albo multi-gnome-terminal, coś praktycznego i miłego, bo multi-aterm mi nie odpowiada.

 

Zobacz tutaj: http://www.gentoo-portage.com/x11-terms

----------

## C1REX

Odnośnie powyższego - do szybkiego sprawdzania dostępnego softu w portage bardzo fajnie sprawdza graficzny porthole lub kentoo.

BTW: Podobie jak milu jestem zaciekawiony niechęcią do qt. Są jakieś konkretne powody?

----------

## krzysiek

Witam

Skoro rozmawiamy o programach i ich zamiennikach, to widząc wyraźną awersję ludzi do kde chciałbym zapytać czego używacie w takim razie do edycji stron html.

Spodziewam się odpowiedzi typu: bluefish, screem, emacs, vi, mcedit, nano itp więc zawężę nieco pole manweru nadając pewne założenia wobec programu mogącego być zamiennikiem quanta aka kdewebdevelop (czy jakoś tak).

Zatem, program będący zamiennikiem powyższego powinien:

* mieć funkcję autouzupełniania czyli zaczynając pisać tag, powiedzmy <table ... wyświetla mi się lista z możliwymi atrybutami,

* mieć funkcję domykania tagów

* mieć kolorowanie składni, w tym wyróżnianie błędów

* obsługę zakładek

* podgląd edytowanego pliku html

* konwersje wielkości znaczników/atrybutów

* spellcheck

* wizardy byłyby mile widziane

* wsparcie do edycji xhtml, html, javascriptu, css

* jakiegoś sprytnego, wbudowanego helpa odnośnie powyższych

* łatwą nawigację po projekcie

* upload/download na ftp

Z założenia program nie może korzystać z niczego co jest częścią kde, no chyba że jest to niezbędne dla jakiejś funkcji dodatkowej (kcervisia czy coś innego) co moża wyłączyć w czasie kompilacji bez większego wpływu na działanie reszty aplikacji.

Chętnie poznam Wasze propozycje.

Pozdrawiam

Krzysiek

----------

## psycepa

quanta - > kombajn do www

kdevelop - > kombajn do C++ i takich tam

ale to tak [OT]  :Wink: 

IMHO pytanie o to co ludzie maja do qt czy do jakiejkolwiek innej biblioteki wyglada mi na wstep do "ktora biblioteka jest najlepsza" i z daleka smierdzi flamem  :Smile: , uwazam ze to kwestia gustu, wyboru i moze jakichs tam zewn. warunkow, ja jak juz wspomnialem uzywam kilku, bo potrzebuje, lubie programy funkcjonalne a nie napisane pod konkretna biblioteke, i to jest moj wybor, jak ktos nie lubi qt jego sprawa, traci wiele ale co mnie to  :Razz: ,  uwazam rowniez ze dyskusja nad bibliotekami jest usprawiedliwiona w gronie developerow, ktorzy praktycznie je wykorzystuja, natomiast w gronie zwyklych userow taki temat chyba nie jest potrzebny  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam  :Razz: 

----------

## arsen

 *^marcs wrote:*   

>  *keman wrote:*   A Ty Arsen masz cokolwiek z kde w systemie   
> 
> nah, On to ma taki wstręt do kde ze po każdym sync'u robi rm -Rf /usr/portage/kde-* 

 

gorzej !  :Smile: , drzewa z kde mam od razu zamaskowane, omija mi podczas syncowania je  :Smile: 

----------

## tomek_22

 *milu wrote:*   

>  *tomek_22 wrote:*   tylko dlaczego jest na qt?!  nie cierpie qt! ach, a dwa lata spedzilem z tym programem  
> 
> bo nie jest na gtk1 ani gtk2 i są mizerne szanse na to, że ktoś z nudów przerobi z qt na gtk -> IMHO bezsens - już lepiej napisać coś od nowa.
> 
> A co do qt - wg mnie nie są złe i nie bardzo rozumiem całkowitą niechęć do nich - uargumentuj to jakoś to może to zrozumiem w końcu. A tak a propos klientów IM: wolę psi oparte na qt niż np. tkabbera na tcl/tk czy kadu z zależnościami kde-libs/-base.

 

ja tam nawet nie marze o PSI opartym na GTK2  :Embarassed: , pogodzilem sie z tym  :Wink:  i uzywam GAIMa, a niechec do qt wziela sie od daleko posunietej niecheci do kde i tym, ze programy uzywajace biblioteki qt wygladaja koszmarnie, jesli pracujesz pod GNOME - obecnie ujednolicilem wszystkie programy, lub zastapilem odpowiednikami opartymi na GTK2, tak btw - nie cierpie GTK1, wiec nie uzywam, uznaje tylko druga wersje; udalo sie komus sprawic by mplayer chodzil poprawnie z patchem (chodzi mi o patch do pre6, nie 5)?

reasumujac to tylko moj kaprys, tak naprawde nie mam jakiegos konkretnego powodu naprawde  :Wink: 

----------

## kranked

No to możemy sobie podać ręce:  :Smile: 

 *tomek_22 wrote:*   

> a niechec do qt wziela sie od daleko posunietej niecheci do kde

 

----------

## keman

 *tomek_22 wrote:*   

>  *milu wrote:*    *tomek_22 wrote:*   tylko dlaczego jest na qt?!  nie cierpie qt! ach, a dwa lata spedzilem z tym programem  
> 
> bo nie jest na gtk1 ani gtk2 i są mizerne szanse na to, że ktoś z nudów przerobi z qt na gtk -> IMHO bezsens - już lepiej napisać coś od nowa.
> 
> A co do qt - wg mnie nie są złe i nie bardzo rozumiem całkowitą niechęć do nich - uargumentuj to jakoś to może to zrozumiem w końcu. A tak a propos klientów IM: wolę psi oparte na qt niż np. tkabbera na tcl/tk czy kadu z zależnościami kde-libs/-base. 
> ...

 

Mnie też zaczyna brać szczera niechęc do qt.....  :Sad: 

Kurcze, szkoda, bo kadu jest naprawde ok.....

A co do gaima, wymyśliłeś może, jak dokowac go w trayu, bo widziałem na zdjęciach, a naraziue jakoś nieznalazłem tej opcjii....

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## tomek_22

jest nas jeszcze wiecej  :Very Happy:   :Laughing:  tylko, ze u mnie przybiera postac prawie, ze paranoidalnego strachu, by nie zhanbic dysku czyms co ma kde w nazwie  :Laughing: , arsen mozesz podzielic sie informacja jak maskowac tak drzewo i czy bedzie dzialac podczas 

```
emerge-webrsync
```

? (glupie pytanie  :Razz: )

----------

## _troll_

?? Czy ktokolwiek z cierpiacych na niechec do qt, programowal w tym kiedys?? I dla porownania chociaz orientuje sie jak to wyglada w gtk{1,2}??

[flame=on] qt rulez!! [flame=off]

PS. (poza notka falme'owa u gory....) A osobiscie proponuje, by qt i gtk zamiast sie zwalczac to moze w koncu cholera doszli miedzy soba do porozumienia?!? Dlaczego user musi ustalac oddzielnie motyw dla qt i oddzielnie dla gtk{1,2}? Jestem uzyszkodnikiem, kiedy mi to wygodne i chcialbym oba te toolkity ustawiac jednoczesnie i miec gwarancje, ze wygladaja jednakowo!! Ze moj pulpit jest 'spojny'!!.... ehhh - zamiast tego mamy swiete wojny uzyszkodnikow.... bleee! mam dosc

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## tomek_22

 *keman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mnie też zaczyna brać szczera niechęc do qt..... 
> 
> Kurcze, szkoda, bo kadu jest naprawde ok.....
> ...

 

ludzie, jakbyscie sie zatrzymali w polowie ewolucji: uzywacie swietnego [salute]Gentoo[/salute], a tu taki obskurantyzm - najgorszy IM jaki powstal, czyli GG - przeciez Jabber jest milion razy lepszy, dla mnie GG kojarzy sie z M$ Windows, czyli straconymi latami nad komputerem  :Twisted Evil:  , co dokowania w trayu, to pod GNOME dziala swietnie: Narzędzia -> Ustawienia -> Wtyczki -> Ikona obszaru powiadamiania + Zwijanie do ikony tamze

----------

## tomek_22

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> ?? Czy ktokolwiek z cierpiacych na niechec do qt, programowal w tym kiedys?? I dla porownania chociaz orientuje sie jak to wyglada w gtk{1,2}??
> 
> [flame=on] qt rulez!! [flame=off]
> 
> PS. (poza notka falme'owa u gory....) A osobiscie proponuje, by qt i gtk zamiast sie zwalczac to moze w koncu cholera doszli miedzy soba do porozumienia?!? Dlaczego user musi ustalac oddzielnie motyw dla qt i oddzielnie dla gtk{1,2}? Jestem uzyszkodnikiem, kiedy mi to wygodne i chcialbym oba te toolkity ustawiac jednoczesnie i miec gwarancje, ze wygladaja jednakowo!! Ze moj pulpit jest 'spojny'!!.... ehhh - zamiast tego mamy swiete wojny uzyszkodnikow.... bleee! mam dosc
> ...

 

taaa, jeszcze krucjaty by brakowalo, poprostu boli mnie to, ze aplikacje napisane w QT nie moga wygladac "normalnie"* i nie da sie ich za bardzo zmusic do tego

* "normalnie" czyli nie wyroznialy sie pod GNOME

----------

## _troll_

 *tomek_22 wrote:*   

> * "normalnie" czyli nie wyroznialy sie pod GNOME

 

i dlatego zwalczasz qt?!? ROTFL!

PS. Przeczytaj co napisalem, bowiem do czegos takiego wlasnie pije  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam rozbawionym,

Przemek

----------

## tomek_22

taka qtfobia, po prostu chce miec biurko U_J_E_D_N_O_L_I_C_O_N_E!  :Twisted Evil:   ciezko tak zrozumiec, przeciez nie uzywam fluxboxa, wmakera, icewm czy czegos gdzie taka rzecz bylaby b. trudna

----------

## totencham

 *tomek_22 wrote:*   

> taaa, jeszcze krucjaty by brakowalo, poprostu boli mnie to, ze aplikacje napisane w QT nie moga wygladac "normalnie"* i nie da sie ich za bardzo zmusic do tego
> 
> * "normalnie" czyli nie wyroznialy sie pod GNOME

 

Rada na to jest jedna: emerge kde, ale zgaduję, że to nie wchodzi w grę. IMO [fanfare]qt[/fanfare] jest świetne, tyle że ma być pod windą i nie wiem czy się z tego cieszyć (szansa na większą ilość aplikacji), czy nie (winda  :Mad:  ).

----------

## tomek_22

no wlasnie, a IMHO qt jest be, przeciez ja nikogo nie namawiam, nikomu nic nie perswaduje

```
emerge de gustibus non est disputandum
```

  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _troll_

primo - qt pod winde istnieje od b. dawna.... natomiast teraz na systemach windows bedzie mialo taka podwojna licencje, jak na reszcie systemow.

m.in. dzieki temu ze bedzie wersja gpl pod winde, kde zostanie przeportowane na winde. Co to oznacza? Ze zamiast tego beznadziejnego wm'a z windows mozna sobie zaisntalowac kde. Kiedy to ruszy i kiedy to bedzie dzialac pooprawnie - czas pokaze. Ale sam fakt, ze pulpit windziany i linuxowy beda identyczne, napawa mnie szczerym usmiechem!! Trzymam kciuki za powodzenie!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Zwierzak

Ja powiem jedno, KDE-owcy po"poszli na ręke" i stworzyli program dzieki któremy pulpi wygląda bardziej jednolito. Nazywa się on qt-gtk-engine, ja go stosuje i teraz moj caly pulpit jest prawie identyczny. Jednak Gnomowcy nie są tak daleko posunięci w rozumowaniu aby napsać pogram który robi ten sam proges w drugą strone, czyli dla aplikacji qt ustawial styl od gtk.

Co do Qt to sam wole je ze względu na programowanie. Wiele rzeczy jest owiele prosciej napisac niz w wypadku gtk, a także nie musze znajdywac zadnych dodatkowych bibliotek by tylko zrobic cos ze stringiem, w qt wszystko jest w jednym miejscu.

----------

## _troll_

 *tomek_22 wrote:*   

> no wlasnie, a IMHO qt jest be, przeciez ja nikogo nie namawiam, nikomu nic nie perswaduje
> 
> ```
> emerge de gustibus non est disputandum
> ```
> ...

 

nie jest idealne (wciaz) ale probowales qt-gtk-engine ??

imho: qt jest 'cacy'!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Co do Qt to sam wole je ze względu na programowanie. Wiele rzeczy jest owiele prosciej napisac niz w wypadku gtk, a także nie musze znajdywac zadnych dodatkowych bibliotek by tylko zrobic cos ze stringiem, w qt wszystko jest w jednym miejscu.

 

Od qt 4.0 to sie zmieni! Bedziemy miec mala rewolucje  :Twisted Evil: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Zwierzak

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *Zwierzak wrote:*   Co do Qt to sam wole je ze względu na programowanie. Wiele rzeczy jest owiele prosciej napisac niz w wypadku gtk, a także nie musze znajdywac zadnych dodatkowych bibliotek by tylko zrobic cos ze stringiem, w qt wszystko jest w jednym miejscu. 
> 
> Od qt 4.0 to sie zmieni! Bedziemy miec mala rewolucje  

 

Nie przejmuj się ja już od dawna o tym wiem  :Wink: . Ale może i wydzie to na kożyść, naszczęście wszystko bedzie nadal w obrębie jednego projektu  :Wink: 

Co do Qt na windw to się nawet ciesze, czasami jestem zmuszony używać tego systemu, a takto będe miał przynajmniej kilka narzędzi znanych mi spod kde które lubie i są przezemnie sprawdzone

----------

## tomek_22

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *tomek_22 wrote:*   no wlasnie, a IMHO qt jest be, przeciez ja nikogo nie namawiam, nikomu nic nie perswaduje
> 
> ```
> emerge de gustibus non est disputandum
> ```
> ...

 

heh, no wlasnie: 

```

tomek tomek # emerge qt-gtk-engine -pv

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "qt-gtk-engine".

```

gtk-qt-engine jest, ale qt-gtk nie  :Sad: 

----------

## _troll_

 *tomek_22 wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   nie jest idealne (wciaz) ale probowales qt-gtk-engine ?? heh, no wlasnie: 
> 
> ```
> 
> tomek tomek # emerge qt-gtk-engine -pv
> ...

 ups....  :Smile:  pomylka - chodzilo oczywiscie o to  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## keman

A mnie interesuje jakiś program jak winrar/winzip, cos co rozpakowywało by ładnie *.zip *.rar *.tar.bz2  :Question: 

Istnieje taki wynalazek  :Question:  Oczywiście nieoparty na KDE/Gnome  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Poe

 *keman wrote:*   

> A mnie interesuje jakiś program jak winrar/winzip, cos co rozpakowywało by ładnie *.zip *.rar *.tar.bz2 
> 
> 

 

unzip, tar, bzip2 są w standardzie kompilowane na Gentoo, do tego wystarczy dokompilowac unrara i wsjo  :Wink: 

----------

## flakusiek

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> A mnie interesuje jakiś program jak winrar/winzip, cos co rozpakowywało by ładnie *.zip *.rar *.tar.bz2 Question
> 
> Istnieje taki wynalazek Question Oczywiście nieoparty na KDE/Gnome Smile
> ...

 

Ja uzywam GUITAR ... jesli nie mialo byc GTK to sorki  :Razz:  (nie chcialo mi sie czytac postow wczesniej)

----------

## keman

 *flakusiek wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> A mnie interesuje jakiś program jak winrar/winzip, cos co rozpakowywało by ładnie *.zip *.rar *.tar.bz2 Question
> 
> Istnieje taki wynalazek Question Oczywiście nieoparty na KDE/Gnome Smile
> ...

 

IMHO swietny, tylko żeby jeszcze był na gtk2.....

Ale i tak się tak czesto archivera nieużywa....

Pozdrawiam

----------

## tomek_22

standartowo dostepny po instalacji GNOME Archive Manager jest bardzo dobry - http://www.gnome.org/start/2.10/notes/rnwhatsnew.html

i jest na GTK2  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

Dobra Panowie (i Panie (?) ) robi sie latwopalnie, wiec prosba: koniec tematu co lepsze qt, czy gtk. Jeden post na ten temat i watek dostanie klodke.

PS. Uuk!

----------

## arsen

 *tomek_22 wrote:*   

> jest nas jeszcze wiecej   tylko, ze u mnie przybiera postac prawie, ze paranoidalnego strachu, by nie zhanbic dysku czyms co ma kde w nazwie , arsen mozesz podzielic sie informacja jak maskowac tak drzewo i czy bedzie dzialac podczas 
> 
> ```
> emerge-webrsync
> ```
> ...

 

HOWTO

A emerge-webrsync nie zrobi ci tego, on tylko sciąga snapshot całego drzewa portage z danego dnia.

----------

## tomek_22

to szkoda  :Sad:  emerge sync niestety nie dziala i nie bedzie dzialal  :Sad: 

----------

## psycepa

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dobra Panowie (i Panie (?) ) robi sie latwopalnie, wiec prosba: koniec tematu co lepsze qt, czy gtk. Jeden post na ten temat i watek dostanie klodke. 
> 
> PS. Uuk!
> ...

 

ta, bibliotekarz byl znany z dosc radykalnych spoposbów forsowania swoich pomysłów (np okladanie piesciami  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## Piecia

 *totencham wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zobacz tutaj: http://www.gentoo-portage.com/x11-terms

 

Całkiem ciekawy jest mrxvt, problemem dla mnie jest że nie obsługuje mojego jedynego inserta KP_Insert (kl.numeryczna), jedynie xterm go obsługuje ale nie ma zakładek, no ew. przez groups w fluxbox'ie. Może znacie inne emulatory terminala z zakładkami(tabs) które nie są w drzewko portage?

edit:

Program o który mi chodziło to PowerSheel, pozostaje mi tylko go wypróbować.

----------

## keman

Dobra, ja mam tylko jedno pytanko odnośnie kadu i qt  :Smile: 

Chciałbym używac tego pierwszego, i wiem że qt jest do tego niezbędne  :Sad:  , więc nawet jakbym je zemergował, to czy da się jakoś doinstalowąc jakieś style qt, niemając w systemie KDE  :Question: 

Chodzi mi o coś na kształt Plastik z KDE. 

Więc da się coś z tym zrobić, jeśli tak, to w jaki sposob  :Question: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## arsen

 *keman wrote:*   

> Dobra, ja mam tylko jedno pytanko odnośnie kadu i qt 
> 
> Chciałbym używac tego pierwszego, i wiem że qt jest do tego niezbędne  , więc nawet jakbym je zemergował, to czy da się jakoś doinstalowąc jakieś style qt, niemając w systemie KDE 
> 
> Chodzi mi o coś na kształt Plastik z KDE. 
> ...

 

Żeby instalować fajne tematy trzeba mieć kdebase i najczęsciej kdelibs, ale migu przeportował temat plastic że nie wymaga tych libsów:

http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=21748

ebuilda znajdziesz tutaj:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=82416

----------

## keman

 *arsen wrote:*   

>  *keman wrote:*   Dobra, ja mam tylko jedno pytanko odnośnie kadu i qt 
> 
> Chciałbym używac tego pierwszego, i wiem że qt jest do tego niezbędne  , więc nawet jakbym je zemergował, to czy da się jakoś doinstalowąc jakieś style qt, niemając w systemie KDE 
> 
> Chodzi mi o coś na kształt Plastik z KDE. 
> ...

 

Coś _GENIALNEGO_  :Very Happy: 

Dzięki, teraz bede miał zemergowane qt (sic!), ten styl, i kadu, czyli bedzie pięknie  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## flakusiek

nie no tym stylem do QT to mnie teraz zaskoczyliscie  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

jest moze tego wiecej (oczywiscie bez kde) :> ??

----------

## flakusiek

Sorki, ze jeszcze jeden post ale tym ktorzy są zainteresowani to chyba lepiej bedzie sciągnać stąd source w wersji 0.2C  :Very Happy:  (ebuild jest do wersji 02.B) 

http://static.int.pl/~mig21/dev/releases/plastique/

----------

## keman

 *flakusiek wrote:*   

> Sorki, ze jeszcze jeden post ale tym ktorzy są zainteresowani to chyba lepiej bedzie sciągnać stąd source w wersji 0.2C  (ebuild jest do wersji 02.B) 
> 
> http://static.int.pl/~mig21/dev/releases/plastique/

 

Jakaś znacząca różnica, między tym B a C  :Question: 

I lekki [OT] jak to jest, bo przeciez jak coś normalnie, ręcznie skompiluje (tzn. make make install) to niedodaje sie to do word, więc jak potem z updateowaniem  :Question: [/OT]

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## Dawid159

Najlepiej zostawiać sobie źródelka takiego pakiety  :Smile:  I robisz wtedy make uninstall a potem instalujesz nową wersje  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

można przecież z ebuilda, po to mamy gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## Dawid159

 *arsen wrote:*   

> można przecież z ebuilda, po to mamy gentoo 

  Można ale pewnikiem nie do wszyskiego są ebuildy  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

takie ebuildy pisze się w 2 minutki  :Smile: 

----------

## flakusiek

hehe ja jestem za leniwy aby pisac ebuilda do wersji 0.2C  :Wink:  ... może komuś się chce  :Razz: 

ja i tak skozystałem z metody make -> make install  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

 *flakusiek wrote:*   

> hehe ja jestem za leniwy aby pisac ebuilda do wersji 0.2C  ... może komuś się chce 
> 
> ja i tak skozystałem z metody make -> make install 

 

jak tam kto chce, ja jestem uczulony na punkcie porządku w systemie  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *flakusiek wrote:*   

> Sorki, ze jeszcze jeden post ale tym ktorzy są zainteresowani to chyba lepiej bedzie sciągnać stąd source w wersji 0.2C  (ebuild jest do wersji 02.B) 
> 
> http://static.int.pl/~mig21/dev/releases/plastique/

 

Ech... ja popelnilem tego ebuilda  :Smile:  juz jest dla 0.2c.

----------

## keman

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *flakusiek wrote:*   Sorki, ze jeszcze jeden post ale tym ktorzy są zainteresowani to chyba lepiej bedzie sciągnać stąd source w wersji 0.2C  (ebuild jest do wersji 02.B) 
> 
> http://static.int.pl/~mig21/dev/releases/plastique/ 
> 
> Ech... ja popelnilem tego ebuilda  juz jest dla 0.2c.

 

U mnie wywala

```
!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'x11-themes/plastique-0.2c' not specified:

!!!            None

!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'x11-themes/plastique-0.2c' not specified:

!!!            None

doebuild(): aux_get() error reading x11-themes/plastique-0.2c; aborting.

```

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## flakusiek

hemm umieściłes go w katalogu usr/portage/x11-themes/plastique/  ?? (tzn czy owy katalog stworzyles i tak skopiowałes ebuild ?? ) czy odrazu ebuilda skopiowales do x11-themes ?? :>

----------

## keman

 *flakusiek wrote:*   

> hemm umieściłes go w katalogu usr/portage/x11-themes/plastique/  ?? (tzn czy owy katalog stworzyles i tak skopiowałes ebuild ?? ) czy odrazu ebuilda skopiowales do x11-themes ?? :>

 

Jak go umieściłem w /usr/portage/x11-themes/plastique to działa ok, natomiast jak jest w moim odrebnym drzewie portage, to są problemy :/

Ale rozpracuje to, spokojnie  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

[SOLVED]Ok, sorry- moj błąd, taki że niemiałem w make.conf 

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/mnt/hda3/myportage"

----------

## rzezioo

a znalazl by sie moze jakis dobry odtwarzacz filmow ktory przypominalby w obsludze te znane spod windaz i obslugiwal menu w dvd?? bo mam na razie vlc i jakos ciagle mi sie nie chce czytac manow zeby go skonfgurowac  :Wink: 

----------

## flakusiek

nie wiem ... nie mam dvd  :Very Happy:  ...ale moze Xine ?? albo Mplayer

----------

## arsen

 *rzezioo wrote:*   

> a znalazl by sie moze jakis dobry odtwarzacz filmow ktory przypominalby w obsludze te znane spod windaz i obslugiwal menu w dvd?? bo mam na razie vlc i jakos ciagle mi sie nie chce czytac manow zeby go skonfgurowac 

 

mplayer nie obsluguje menu z dvd więc na poczatku ci odpada, ja używam xine-ui, ma suport dla menu dvd, przypomina "windowsowego" playera jeśli ci o to chodzi, btw: kilka dni temu był wątek czym odtwarzać filmy dvd z menu  :Smile: 

----------

## rasheed

 *rzezioo wrote:*   

> a znalazl by sie moze jakis dobry odtwarzacz filmow ktory przypominalby w obsludze te znane spod windaz i obslugiwal menu w dvd?? bo mam na razie vlc i jakos ciagle mi sie nie chce czytac manow zeby go skonfgurowac 

 

Zdecydowanie Kaffeine (silnik - xine).

----------

## flakusiek

 *Quote:*   

> Zdecydowanie Kaffeine (silnik - xine).

 

Wcale nie zdecydowanie bo Kaffeine wymaga KDE... jak nie masz KDE to lepiej Xine

----------

## rzezioo

kaffeine w drodze  :Smile:  a tak w ogole to zauwazylem ze bmp rozni sie od xmms nie tylko interfejsem ale jest tez OGROMNA roznica jakosci dzwieku czy wy tez to zauwazyliscie??

----------

## arsen

 *rzezioo wrote:*   

> kaffeine w drodze  a tak w ogole to zauwazylem ze bmp rozni sie od xmms nie tylko interfejsem ale jest tez OGROMNA roznica jakosci dzwieku czy wy tez to zauwazyliscie??

 

nie zauważyłem osobiście, a na kożyść którego programu to zauważyłeś ?

----------

## Zwierzak

Nic takiego nie zauważyłem, może jeżeli używa się przedewszystkim programów napisanych na GTK2 a nagle się włączy program na GTK1 to stąd się bierze taka rożnica?

----------

## rzezioo

hmmm... po przesluchaniu jeszcze raz tej samej mp3 w obu programach brzmi ona tak samo tyle ze wczoraj poki nie mialem bmp brzmiala w xmms nieco inaczej... co jest  :Question: 

----------

## flakusiek

hehe może wczoraj byłes "emerge beer"  :Wink: 

Ale na poważnie to z ciekawości zainstalowałem BMP (no i pluginy np. iTouch do klawiatury) i też mi sie wydaje, że dzwięk inny

tyle , że mi zawsze przeszkadzało , że gdy brałem VOL w xmms na maxa to wydobywało się dziwne "charczenie" - w  w*nampie tego nie było , ale nie ma też tego w BMP  :Smile:  ... plugin do iToucha jest stabilniejszy (tamten w XMMSie wywalał się czasem podczas konfiguracji - a ten ani razu) ...zaraz bede instalował cossfade i bede miał juz BMP w identycznej konfiguracji co XMMS  :Wink: 

----------

## keman

File-Menager znalazłem TUX-COMMANDER, ale niema go w portage :/

Może wiec, ktoś byłby tak miły, i napisał ebuilda  :Mr. Green:  , jako przezent swiąteczny  :Very Happy: 

http://tuxcmd.sourceforge.net/screenshots.php

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## flakusiek

jak juz coś w stylu commandera to i tak najlepszy jest gentoo (czekam na combatanta - twórca NavynOSa - on pisze commandera i zapowiada się dobrze)

----------

## rzezioo

najlepszy menadzer plikow - rox bo z jednej strony leciutki i prawie bez depsow a z drugiej ladny. 

@flakusiek: emerge beer bylem dopiero po zauwazeniu tego  :Wink: 

----------

## psycepa

jesli chodzi o commandery to i tak nic nie pobij mc  :Smile: , ale jesli juz si upierac, to bardzo dobry jest xnc - XnorthernCaptain  :Smile:  screenshot mozecie znalezc  tu 

pozdrawiam

----------

## milu

 *keman wrote:*   

> File-Menager znalazłem TUX-COMMANDER, ale niema go w portage :/
> 
> Może wiec, ktoś byłby tak miły, i napisał ebuilda  , jako przezent swiąteczny 
> 
> http://tuxcmd.sourceforge.net/screenshots.php
> ...

 

Przeszukaj to forum - o tux commanderze już było jakiś czas temu. Tam będzie dokładnie wyjaśnione co i dlaczego z tux commanderem.

Edit:

P.S. Długo nie trzeba szukać: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-302292.html

----------

## Insenic

sam ten wątek pisałem (o tuxie). do tej pory z niego korzystam i jest naprawdę dobry. Ma swoje niedociągnięcia, ale jest to chyba najlepszy klon mc pod gtk+ ;)

----------

## zieloo

 *flakusiek wrote:*   

> jak juz coś w stylu commandera to i tak najlepszy jest gentoo 

 

Tutaj muszę się zgodzić. Używałem co najmniej kilku file-managerów, ale Gentoo po prostu wymiata - szybki i elastyczny. Szkoda tylko, ze na gtk...

----------

## tdi

a mie sie podoba evidence, polaczenie roxa z shellem  :Smile: 

----------

## skiera

Odnośnie file-managerów to bardzo fajny jest worker, szybki i konfigurowalny, w stylu amigowego directory opusa.

----------

## tdi

poniewaz przenosze sie powoli z kde na e17, mam do was prosbe, podajcie mi jakies fajne zamienniki softu, ale tym razem kde-reszta swiata : 

potrezbuje : 

program do sluchania cd (cos ala kscd)

cvs gui (mialem cervisie) 

cos do konwertowania muzyczki , z cd na dysk (nie sluchalem muzy do niedawna wcale, wiec nie znam zadnych ) 

wizualny edytor latexa (cos jak kile) 

moge sam poszukac ale wole jak mi cos doradzicie, zawsze lepiej oprzec sie na czyims doswiadczeniu

----------

## totencham

 *tdi wrote:*   

> program do sluchania cd (cos ala kscd)

 

Ja osobiście do słuchania płyt audio nie korzystam z żadnego programu- po prostu naciskam odpowiedni przycisk na cd-romie. Muzyki słucham z dysku, a

 *tdi wrote:*   

> cos do konwertowania muzyczki , z cd na dysk (nie sluchalem muzy do niedawna wcale, wiec nie znam zadnych ) 

 

ripuję ją zestawem grip + lame.

----------

## keman

A ja poszukuje czegoś jak GRIP , tyle ze nie takie Gnomowate, ani nie KDEowskie, wolałbym coś na gtk2...

Z góry dzięki, waluigi

----------

## totencham

 *keman wrote:*   

> A ja poszukuje czegoś jak GRIP , tyle ze nie takie Gnomowate, ani nie KDEowskie, wolałbym coś na gtk2...
> 
> Z góry dzięki, waluigi

 

Sprawdź kaudiocreator.

----------

## arsen

 *totencham wrote:*   

>  *keman wrote:*   A ja poszukuje czegoś jak GRIP , tyle ze nie takie Gnomowate, ani nie KDEowskie, wolałbym coś na gtk2...
> 
> Z góry dzięki, waluigi 
> 
> Sprawdź kaudiocreator.

 

to nie dla kde ?  :Smile: 

----------

## totencham

Przepraszam, z rozpędu nie zauważyłem "nie", tylko samo KDEowskie  :Embarassed:  Teraz rozumiem moje zdziwienie częścią o gtk2.

----------

## Budzix

a mam pytanie: jakich programow uzywacie do konwertowanie plikow video ? Dokladniej chodzi mi o zmiane jakosci nagrania(zmniejszenie klatek, rozdzielczosci) i wybor innego kodeka

----------

## arsen

 *Budzix wrote:*   

> a mam pytanie: jakich programow uzywacie do konwertowanie plikow video ? Dokladniej chodzi mi o zmiane jakosci nagrania(zmniejszenie klatek, rozdzielczosci) i wybor innego kodeka

 

media-video/transcode

----------

## keman

Szukam czegoś, czym potne mp3 - tzn. wytne zbędną część...

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## Budzix

mp3 potniesz np. Ardour'em lub Audacity

A ja mam inne pytanie - poprosilem kolege by mi zeskanowal pare stron z slowkami do nauki - owszem zeskanowal mi ale mowi ze nie umie do textu przerobic ;P wiec mam tylko ladne bardzo czytelne gify czym to zamienic na text ??

----------

## zieloo

 *keman wrote:*   

> Szukam czegoś, czym potne mp3 - tzn. wytne zbędną część...
> 
> Pozdrawiam, waluigi

 

moze split należący do pakietu: sys-apps/textutils?

```
/usr/bin/split --bytes=$SIZE $INPUT
```

musisz tylko wiedziec ile bajtów jest przed i za ta cześcią (co mozna zgadnac po czasie trwania mp3), wielkości out/in można prościutko dobrać. No, ale to jest my-way...

----------

## zieloo

 *Budzix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A ja mam inne pytanie - poprosilem kolege by mi zeskanowal pare stron z slowkami do nauki - owszem zeskanowal mi ale mowi ze nie umie do textu przerobic ;P wiec mam tylko ladne bardzo czytelne gify czym to zamienic na text ??
> 
> 

 

Może spółka gif2ps oraz ps2ascii?

Biblioteka giflib powinna zawierać inne tego typu programy - zobacz, mozliwe ze tez imagemagick cos tego typu posiada.

Ogólnie to do rozpoznawania tekstu skanowanego używa się OCRa, ale nie pytaj mnie co i jak bo nie potrafię udzielić konkretnych informacji:P

----------

## totencham

 *Budzix wrote:*   

> mp3 potniesz np. Ardour'em lub Audacity
> 
> A ja mam inne pytanie - poprosilem kolege by mi zeskanowal pare stron z slowkami do nauki - owszem zeskanowal mi ale mowi ze nie umie do textu przerobic ;P wiec mam tylko ladne bardzo czytelne gify czym to zamienic na text ??

 

Nadaje się do tego 

```
app-text/gocr
```

http://jocr.sourceforge.net/

----------

## rofro

tutaj jest artykuł na ln: http://www.linuxnews.pl/_news/2004/10/22/_long/3009.html

może jeszcze to:

http://jocr.sourceforge.net/

http://www.kde.org/apps/kooka/index.php

http://www.geocities.com/claraocr/

----------

## Budzix

thx ! o to chodzilo :] szkoda tylko ze zaden z tych programow dobrze nie dziala z polskimi i niemieckimi znakami ;P (chyba ze o czyms nie wiem) ale wole poprawic kilkaset znakow niz kilka tysiecy slow recznie pisac  :Very Happy:  THX!

----------

## keman

Jakiś klient Torrentów, nie oparty na Javie, Gnomie, ani KDE.

Najlepiej na gtk2.

Zna ktoś  :Question:   :Wink:   :Razz: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## mrto

Może mldonkey? Obsługuje kilka sieci, również torrenta.

http://www.nongnu.org/mldonkey/

----------

## jey

bittornado - konsola & XLast edited by jey on Sun Jun 12, 2005 10:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klekot

dla mnie najlepszy jest qtorrent  :Smile:  bardzo malutki z dużymi możliwościami.

----------

## jey

 *Klekot wrote:*   

> dla mnie najlepszy jest qtorrent  bardzo malutki z dużymi możliwościami.

 

```
 QTorrent is a PyQt GUI for BitTorrent. 
```

 To tylko gui dla bittorrenta.... ma w zaleznosciach xorg'a wiec nikt nie bedzie tego instalowal na serwerach  (routerach)

po reszete odsylam www.gentoo-portage.com

----------

